# A few pictures



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Just found this great little tool called animoto that RCP posted about in the technology forum (thanks RCP):thumbsup:. Made this little short out of some pictures I had on my PC with it - enjoy! 

Slideshow


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You got me all hyped up now with that techno stuff. You might like this


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> You got me all hyped up now with that techno stuff. You might like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWstyHN4Iy4


LOL that's hilarious!!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nic Alec, it's a little to fast though. Like the idea


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> You got me all hyped up now with that techno stuff. You might like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWstyHN4Iy4


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Alec it looks good man. I might have to do something like that for my site.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah I like it too


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks guys :thumbup:

Now I want to get a whole bunch of really great pics together and use a video like that as an intro to my new website (which i'm working on). My old one was static and pretty boring: old website being decommissioned

I think something like that would add a bit of flare to a site and make someone want to look harder at it - maybe enough to pick up the phone!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Im sure It going to be top notch,


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Pulled this from the site

Created about 6 hours ago by Alec Archibald relation?:blink:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Pulled this from the site
> 
> Created about 6 hours ago by Alec Archibald relation?:blink:


Indeed, that is my name. Thanks for posting it though :whistling2: Would you like to post my home address and phone number as well on this public forum? Perhaps my SIN, and credit card numbers? 

Relation to who? What you talkin bout chris? :blink:

Somebody here mentioned a "WTF" button, I could use one about now.... 

[infer sarcasm throughout post]


----------



## AmericanPatch&Paint (Dec 5, 2009)

I put a few of those videos on myspace 
http://www.myspace.com/americanpatchandpaint


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Rcon said:


> Indeed, that is my name. Thanks for posting it though :whistling2: Would you like to post my home address and phone number as well on this public forum? Perhaps my SIN, and credit card numbers?
> 
> Relation to who? What you talkin bout chris? :blink:
> 
> Somebody here mentioned a "WTF" button, I could use one about now....


Easy Alec, you share the same last name as DArch, that's all.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You can upload them easily to Youtube, add keywords and your site for SEO.
You can also upgrade Animoto for 25 bucks to create longer vids.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Rcon said:


> Indeed, that is my name. Thanks for posting it though :whistling2: Would you like to post my home address and phone number as well on this public forum? Perhaps my SIN, and credit card numbers?
> 
> Relation to who? What you talkin bout chris? :blink:
> 
> Somebody here mentioned a "WTF" button, I could use one about now....


Why get pissed off. My name is in my company name, should I be worried? My phone number in on my website, should I be worried? I even have a picture of myself? SIBW? Your painting business is public should you be worried?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Why get pissed off. My name is in my company name, should I be worried? My phone number in on my website, should I be worried? I even have a picture of myself? SIBW? Your painting business is public should you be worried?


lol I was just bustin his balls :jester:

I thought I saw another Archibald around here somewhere!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Rcon said:


> lol I was just bustin his balls :jester:
> 
> I thought I saw another Archibald around here somewhere!


Sorry man; on the web it's easy to missunderstand.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Sorry man; on the web it's easy to missunderstand.


No problem John  

What sounds laugh-out-loud hilarous to me after 6 beers doesn't always come across as funny in type. Still kinda new to these forum things so learning as I go 

chrisn: no offence intended :notworthy:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

RCP said:


> You can upload them easily to Youtube, add keywords and your site for SEO.
> You can also upgrade Animoto for 25 bucks to create longer vids.


Ideally, if it's possible, i'd like to make a short video (like 45 seconds with my absolute finest photos) that would autoplay on an intro page. For $25 or $30 (whatever they're charging to use this) that's one hell of a deal when you consider how much a web designer charges to make a flash presentation anything like that! When I had my web guy do the little flash presentation on my old site I think he charged me $200 or so, and it has no sound and no effects other than fading. 

I'd have to do some research on this to make sure it can embed and autoplay the way i'd like it to, but if I can, it's worth the cost!


----------

